
Programmer George - shawndumas
http://www.programmergeorge.com/
======
shawndumas
<http://www.supergeorge.com/>

------
shawndumas
click on interests (lower left) then click on aviation, once you are there
click on www.JetPictures.com once you get there click on first (left center)
AUG 1971!!!

